# Ottawa, Ontario: Go-Play Ottawa! February-ish!



## Darcy Burgess (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi,

Go-Play Ottawa, which prides itself in being so casual as to almost never get organized, is rearing its head some time in February. Our last two playcons were immensely successful -- lots of RPGs and Boardgames were on the tables, and the rousing concensus has been "again!"

The theme this time around, unintentionally thrust on us, will be "Slushy Maelstrom".

If you're in & around Ottawa, Ontario during February, please drop by the GPO blog and help get this puppy off the ground. I'm planning on running two playtests - Storming the Wizard's Tower and Black Cadillacs.

We're currently looking for help choosing a date, as well as for folk who want to pimp a game or two.

Thanks,
D


----------



## Rafe (Jan 19, 2009)

Can you give more info on this?  I went to the website, but there was no information there.  Is this a table-top gamer meetup or...?

Anyhoo, any additional information would be great!


----------



## Darcy Burgess (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Rafe,

Go-Play Ottawa is a quarterly (or thereabouts) gaming mini-con.  So far we've had RPGs and Boardgames, but anything tabletop is possible.

Here's a little bit more about the event.

It's a great way to meet new folks and find a new game.

If there's anything else I can help with, just ask!
Darcy


----------



## Thondor (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I checked it out and couldn't find a date . . . This weekend and the week following is reading week so I'll actually be in Ottawa then . . .

If that were the case I might be willing to run something . . . maybe Serenity RPG. In any case I have some friends who would probably be interested.

Or . . . maybe next time.


----------



## Darcy Burgess (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Thondor,

Yeah, we've had a bit of trouble settling on a date.  But all of that's behind us now.

Go-Play Ottawa is happening on Saturday, March 7 (2009).

Here's the direct link to the details.

Hopefully, you can make it out.  It would be great to have you there!

Also, if you can make it up (which would be really, really cool), and would like to publicize your game, please check out the posting rules.

Cheers,
Darcy


----------



## Thondor (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow quick reply, 

It seems plausible that I may be able to make it out. I have to double check through upcoming asignments and such to double check my schedule though. 
I'll be sure to start spreading the word to my friends and aquaintences who are into gaming regardless.

hmmm, possibilities. I'll be in touch.


----------



## Darcy Burgess (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Thondor,

It would be super-cool if you can come.

Oh!  If it makes spreading the word any easier, the event is also publicized via Facebook.

Cheers,
Darcy


----------



## Thondor (Mar 3, 2009)

I will be there, barring truly surprising events. 

(I did post something on the 'next event' page. Probably don't have time to get more detailed )


----------

